# Salutations from St. Andrews Bay, FL Riverhawk B-60 questions



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome. I will get some photos up of my trolling mount for you to consider. Might be the weekend before I can accomplish that.


----------



## eastbayandy (Jan 24, 2017)

bourbon said:


> Welcome. I will get some photos up of my trolling mount for you to consider. Might be the weekend before I can accomplish that.


thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm sure you can find a clean, functional solution here:

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/trolling-motor-mounts-for-gheenoes-etc.15734/


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

My apologies for the delay.




  








IMG_3495-M




__
bourbon


__
Feb 10, 2017




Trolling mount solution with motor









  








IMG_3494-M




__
bourbon


__
Feb 10, 2017




Trolling mount solution






Hopefully, these two photos become visible. Should be self-explanatory on what they are. Unfortunately, I don't have any of the skills to fabricate this piece myself so I can't make any suggestions on the construction - but still an excellent solution. Probably going to powder coat the mount white so it matches the motor.


----------

